# leaf blowers



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

What kind of leaf blower should I get for the Ms
Must be easy to start
Easy to carry
$300-400 range
Mostly home use 
A couple acres 

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm a Stihl fan...:thumbsup:

Meets all your criteria.
My wife uses mine.

2 acres maybe look at the back pack unit.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Makita mm4. Bbx7600 is preettty solid. 4 stroke.


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

I have a stihl BG 85 (2 years) and a new stihl BG 86(one month). The older one is better, and the new is just an updated version of the old.

I've heard good things about echo. I'm trying to decide what to do about my new lemon. The old one is great!! I suspect it is partially the new spark arrester exhaust but the whole thing seems......detuned. : (

willy


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

For your wife....Easy to start...
*electric*:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Stihl...I think I have the BP400. It's 4 stroke but uses 2 cycle mix. Tons of power, light and quiet.


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the help 
I will start checking these units out


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Red Max... End of discussion!


http://www.redmax.com/node3936.aspx?nid=158989


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

I currently run the Stihl Magnum. It's the largest back pack stihl makes and I think its pretty good. It has some really good points and some not. Couple bad's are, the thing drinks gas, for the amount of gas it uses doesn't move enough leaves for me (it does move a ton of leaves though). I agree with malco I also use to run the kawi red max's butttt... the problem I had with red max is there's no, or very little backside protection for your hoses(which is why i went with stihl). If your working in and out of rhode's or branchy areas and you turn and your back catches a branch, see ya later little hoses. If you can find a stihl with the hose protection for that price go with that, if not go with the kawi red max..... IMPORTANT don't be a cheap a** and run regular two stroke mix, BUY the high grade oil its like a 1-2 more...Run all your small 2 stroke engines with the good stuff, your carbs will thank you for it..

edit...stihl also does a very good job now at mastering the easy start pull cords. Not sure if the red max's are quite there yet...


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Update

I ended up purchasing the stihl br 600

It came down to the echo and the stihl

If cost was no object and I knew somebody at the echo
dealer I would have purchased an echo


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

i still cant get over the fact that your wife uses the leaf blower. mine just looks at it from afar and shakes here head.. nope.. not me.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I had a couple Stihl hand held blowers that worked great. One i gave to my lawn grunt as a bonus one yr since he always had it anyway and the other is either in my garage or my MIL sill stop in and take it for weeks on end. My lawn grunt is an assistant supervisor for a high end golf course and helps do my mowing on the side. He told me hand held Stihls are the way to go but for a good back pack blower Echo is the top brand. This comes from someone who carries a back pack blower 8-10 hrs a day for weeks at a time prepping the course in the spring and keeping debris off it all summer.


----------



## Blade Runners (Oct 17, 2013)

Stihl Br600 backpack.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Blade Runners said:


> Stihl Br600 backpack.


 Pretty much what I see around here. I picked one up used for $275 in excellent condition a while back. It's bad ass powerful, easy to start & run. They have have an excellent reputation for reliability.
Pawn shops also seem to end up with a lot of them. I found mine on Craigslist, but fall is not the time to be looking for one!
Joe


----------

